
From Generative Models To Generative Agents – Koray Kavukcuogla @ DeepMind - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7V2udi5nCo
======
partingshots
The future of machine learning definitely lies in the vicinity of some
combination of hierarchical reinforcement learning for training agents to
achieve the tasks we want.

It’s amazing to see that DeepMind continues to be at the forefront of this ML
leap, and I can’t be more excited to see what comes out in the future!

